# Video: 1000 lb giant with 450g Black Hole



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

After I was introduced to Black Hole 'Nano Carbon' rod two years ago, I've seen enough what the rods can do. Even so, I was extremely impressed when Capt Brad brought a 1000 lb giant within one hour on 45 - 55 lbs drag using 5' Black Hole Cow Special factory rod.
However, I had a confidence the 450g rod could handle a giant because Greg landed a 773 lb giant with a 4'8" custom 450g Black Hole last year.

Watch this video to see how 11.8 oz light 450g BH Cape Cod Special shows its strength for 1000 lb giant.


----------

